# Testing out my new hd camcorder



## samuel-a (Aug 28, 2012)

Testing out my new HD camcorder and of course there's no better reaction to shoot then a precipitation of gold.
For best view (if your connection is up for it), set the video quality to 720pHD.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_bYFCTVP4Q[/youtube]


----------



## rshartjr (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow... Your best work yet! You make it look like magic.

Scott


----------



## necromancer (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice, it was like being right there and seeing you work

whos the maker of the cam & the model number .... ?


----------



## mjgraham (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great! you know I have watched all you videos about 10+ times or more and I thought to myself, if I had an extra HD camera to send this guy... when I got my HD camera it was such a major improvement, just dealing with the bigger files and all that goes a long with it..


----------



## joem (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice indeed


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 28, 2012)

I watched all 3. Very good, Sam.


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great Job.

Sometimes, 'raising the bar' is a good idea.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you guys for your kind words.

I hope this new HD era (new to me) would help me deliver to the viewers a more currect view of things.

The camera I bought is JVC GZ-HM320 and is actually quite an old model, but fits me perfect in terms of price and functionality.


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sam, did you redo your ceramic vids in HD in parts 1 and 2 or did you film them in hd to begin with? I'm loving the HD, especially when the gold initially drops and the solution turns black. Looking forward to your next set of vids.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 28, 2012)

Rodthrower18 said:


> Sam, did you redo your ceramic vids in HD in parts 1 and 2 or did you film them in hd to begin with? I'm loving the HD, especially when the gold initially drops and the solution turns black. Looking forward to your next set of vids.



No, they are not in HD unfortunately.
I goind to redo several others of my videos aswell as new content (still setting up the equipment for).


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 28, 2012)

A-1 as always Sam!


----------



## Geo (Aug 28, 2012)

i watched the cat video. was he mad or playing? i was thinking "Mr. Fluffykins dont play that". :lol:


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 29, 2012)

Geo said:


> was he mad or playing?



He was MAD.
There's a point in his lower back that once you thouch it, the demon in him wakes up.


----------



## publius (Aug 29, 2012)

Get him "Fixed" :roll: Sam, then that spot might mellow to just a mild irritation...


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 30, 2012)

Sam,

Great videos. 

A few suggestions on the CPU Refining parts 1 &2 :

1. Wear gloves, goggles, and a particulate mask when breaking up cpus. The dust can contain small particles of silicon and the broken cpus can give you splinters which may also contain poisonous elements in the structure of the die. I prefer to break my cpus by placing them on a large, clean concrete surface with the gold/ceramic lid side up. The lid area is given a light tap or two with the hammer to loosen the lid.The hammer tap works fine for metal or ceramic lids. Sweep up any residual dust or pieces and add them to the reaction vessel.

2. Be very careful tossing the ceramic pieces into your beakers or you will end up fracturing the delicate Pyrex. The beaker does not have to break to be compromised. Pyrex can develop minute fractures, termed 'stars' ( they look like stars * )that will not cause the beaker to fail until it is subjected to thermal transients. This could lead to a potential accident later in the recovery or refining process, not to mention the cost of new beakers and potential loss of values.

3. The surface mounted components on the tops and bottoms of the cpus should be removed with heat prior to crushing or processing as they will invariably contain Pd which will end up in your solutions creating more work downstream to remove the traces of Pd in the solutions.

4. If you want to recover the silver in your cpus you should always do an initial extraction with dilute nitric acid. This removes the base metals and also allows you to recover the bulk of the silver from the scrap prior to dissolving the gold. You'll find most ceramic cpus contain a decent percentage of silver which adds up quickly. If you don't remove the silver first you'll have a tougher time purifying the gold later in the process.

5. Always place a white corning/pyrocream dish under your pyrex beaker as a catch basin in cash of boil overs or beaker failure. 

6. I can't tell from the video if you are using a plastic or metal spoon (it looks metal), but you should always use a plastic spoon.

7. You should use more ice cubes to make the solution temperature drop to a around 10 degrees Celsius. This ensures the base metal and silver salts that are only slightly soluble at room temperature precipitate as completely as possible. The outside of the beaker should turn frosty before filtering.

8. You can ensure the dies will all release if you drive the reaction to the point where a yellow powder visibly forms in the solution. This powder is presumably an oxide of one of the base metals used in the cpu construction that does not form until the gold is removed. You will find this yellow powder on all of the points where the legs attach to the ceramic and under all of the cpu dies.

9. I find it best to place left over solutions in a straight walled container (like a large bucket with a lid) as opposed to a jug. This makes it easier to rinse and remove and residual powders and solution from the container when the time comes.

10. Vacuum filtration of the cold pregnant solution and later the precipitated gold will save you the 24 hour wait. Vacuum filter until the solutions run clear in the funnel and the filtered solution is 100% transparent and free of sediment or cloudiness.

Keep up the good work.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Steve

(btw, it was a platic spoon) :mrgreen:


----------

